# Cup Holder on Poling Platform?



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

All I can say is getting old sucks and I am getting tired of getting off and on the poling platform to take a sip of my favorite cold beverage! I sometimes use my back pocket on my shorts or pants but want something more permanent. Want to hear some thoughts on attaching a "proper" cup holder to my poling platform!! Thx everyone


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Definitely worth it i had one recessed in my poling and casting platform! Also doubles as a catch all for extra hooks or whatever you seem to be needing at the time. Not in the way at all i was leery of doing it but since having it done haven't once stepped near it or had an issue with them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm having one welded on the right poling platform leg opposite of the rod holder. There is a shop in Port O'Connor that has machined aluminum cup holders with a nylon insert that a Yeti cup or Colster fits perfectly in.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Dont do it. You have a beautiful skiff. Don't bolt more crap on it. My opinion. I will take a pic of suction cup ones I have. They are small basically made of strap and hose. Just need a smooth surface. Not sure if edge of your platform can accommodate


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I have one flush mounted on mine and I love it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Dont do it. You have a beautiful skiff. Don't bolt more crap on it. My opinion. I will take a pic of suction cup ones I have. They are small basically made of strap and hose. Just need a smooth surface. Not sure if edge of your platform can accommodate


No one said anything about bolting anything on that I read. That suction cup holder looks worse than a flush mount cup holder and I don't see how you would stick that on a poling platform. What's wrong with a welded on aluminum cup holder?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I am considering adding a flush mounted one on mine. I never even thought about doing this until I saw Alissa's (Tampa fly Girl) platform that has one and now I am intrigued.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i dont put it down till its gone.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

anytide said:


> i dont put it down till its gone.


That's what I'm talking about! Haha


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have them on the console on both sides they fold up when not in use so they don't hang you up. I don't want any big holes or anything hanging on my PP platform


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Here's what I had done a year ago and love it no issues out of the way!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No one said anything about bolting anything on that I read. That suction cup holder looks worse than a flush mount cup holder and I don't see how you would stick that on a poling platform. What's wrong with a welded on aluminum cup holder?


So ya got another for real poling platform started?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

commtrd said:


> So ya got another for real poling platform started?


Waiting on the shop to call me to bring her in so they can start fabbing.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonecracker said:


> All I can say is getting old sucks and I am getting tired of getting off and on the poling platform to take a sip of my favorite cold beverage! I sometimes use my back pocket on my shorts or pants but want something more permanent. Want to hear some thoughts on attaching a "proper" cup holder to my poling platform!! Thx everyone


Ever heard of a shirt pocket? Stays nice and high with you when on the platform and helps cool you off. No bending down to the platform's height


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

I've had these velcro strap cup holders forever.believe they are by 2fish?get a better pic and check manufacturer tmrw.i use them on my console legs,poling platform,casting deck and even the crows nest on my last big boat.no holes or fab needed but they won't hold a big yeti cup.they are at least 10yrs old and still work great!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No one said anything about bolting anything on that I read. That suction cup holder looks worse than a flush mount cup holder and I don't see how you would stick that on a poling platform. What's wrong with a welded on aluminum cup holder?


Let's read that again. He said permanent. That could mean bolted, welded or bonded. I was against his idea. But what I said has no real value as he was looking for permanent. However my cup holder are available if someone ask for one and when done I don't have to look at more sh.t stuck on my boat. Don't take offense anyone. Most of you have awesome skiffs. I just don't like "stuff" on my own.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Guys I could careless if it bolts on, straps on, or is welded on! I am just looking for simple ideas that are functional and not over the top! I like the flush mounted cup holders but do not have the room on this poling platform as it is small compared to the PP on my Beavertail. 

ADicus, I very much like your set-up! Not to mention you also have one installed on the casting platform. You sir have your priorities in line. Two thumbs up Sir!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Same here, you get just as thirst on the casting platform as you do on the poling platform. I've got two on the console as well. I wonder why I go through beer so fast on the boat?


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

If you have rod holders on your platform you can also get one of those cup holders that slides into them! Then you would lose your rod holder though.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

google robocup. thing won't go anywhere. you can use it as a rod holder or a cup holder.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

should work perf for ya


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

DeepSouthFly said:


> google robocup. thing won't go anywhere. you can use it as a rod holder or a cup holder.


This is what I was going to suggest. I like being able to move it around the boat, or remove it completely. I had a couple of them on my offshore boat a while ago, and they were awesome. They've got these screw-in bottoms that you just leave in if you don't want to use it as a rod holder, so you can put whatever you want in there. Makes a good holder for bottom-fishing weights when you're moving around fishing a reef, but that's not really very applicable to the skiff community.

https://www.amazon.com/ROBOCUP-Colors-Fishing-Wheelchair-Microphone/dp/B00KHXR98G


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I use this when it is really hot and I am working hard. Cans with insulation will fit and my favorite beer or liquid container the Yeti rambler. Ram mounts. Well designed ss clamp makes for easy on/off.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

sjrobin said:


> I use this when it is really hot and I am working hard. Cans with insulation will fit and my favorite beer or liquid container the Yeti rambler. Ram mounts. Well designed ss clamp makes for easy on/off.



I just order a CudaCustoms cup holder but I think I like this simple Ram mount better as it is easier to move to different locations sjrobin!


----------



## SWFLrunner (Mar 27, 2017)

Bonecracker said:


> All I can say is getting old sucks and I am getting tired of getting off and on the poling platform to take a sip of my favorite cold beverage! I sometimes use my back pocket on my shorts or pants but want something more permanent. Want to hear some thoughts on attaching a "proper" cup holder to my poling platform!! Thx everyone


Google snapit marine, I have the pole mount on my grab bar, folds to a single folds out to a double, can mount on the verticle of a platform also. Heavy duty good looking starboard.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I have the double cup holder
http://m.seasnellmarine.com/Products.html


----------

